# panama city in July



## Dupree (May 24, 2011)

Headed down with the family in july. Was hoping to do some fishing (trout/reds/flounder) that I could do without a boat. Im used to fishing the GA coast from a boat. If anyone has any places they wouldnt mind sharing please shoot me a pm. Ive shared lots of hunting spots with members, hoping to get a fishing spot in return.

I really am just loooking for a general area. Im sure I can fiigure some places out since I will be there for a week, just figured it might help to have a starting point. Thanks in advance. Also dont mind driving 45 minutes or so to get somewhere better.


----------



## grouperdawg (May 26, 2011)

4 x 4,

You may want to try posting on the Florida Sportsman forum,  they might be able to help you out.

You also might think about renting a kayak,  that could be your best bet.  A ton of guys on that forum yak fish & half hitch could probably help you out with spots to put it in, etc.

I don't think July is the best time to do reds/trout,  at least further west it gets harder in the summer.  I would probably go early.

I have seen guys wade from the Marriot restaurant in Bay Point,  I have caught plenty of reds by their dock.  You could get to that area by just follwing signs to bay point & then go past the marriot entrance & it dead ends into a boat ramp. 

You could also try st andrews park across the way,  guys catch trout from the dock from time to time.  Not sure if you could wade that area;  I would do the Marriot before that.

Also may want to pick up a fs local map,  they may higlight areas to wade.


----------



## FishingAddict (May 26, 2011)

Here ya go:


http://emeraldcoastpierfishing.myfastforum.org/

Lots of good info if you search it.  That's about as much as I can help in that area if you don't have a kayak.


----------



## CCROLAND (May 26, 2011)

Fish off the jetties at the state park or off the piers.


----------



## Dupree (May 26, 2011)

thanks for the replies. 

grouper, its actually a trip with the family in one of my wife's relatives condos so its open and free for the week, so that is when we were going. If not for that I would be going somewhere besides PCB. Not a big fan.


----------



## Swamprat (May 26, 2011)

I would first try the jetties at St. Andrews or if you have some surf gear try the beach first thing in the morning for whiting, trout, and reds.

Shrimp would be your best bet and if fishing the jetties go with either a live shrimp or a fingerling mullet. The bull reds that cruise the pass won't pass them up.

You can also go to many of the bridges that cross the bays or to the pier on SR 77 North of PC in Lynn Haven and fish at night.

Hope you all have fun.....shoot me a PM if you want. I live about 40 minutes away an maybe we can hook up.


----------



## southGAlefty (May 26, 2011)

Cape San Blas is gonna be about an hour drive from PCB if I remember right and will probably offer a little better fishing. Straight out from the lighthouse on the Cape is a great place to start, they call it the Stump Hole or something like that.


----------



## grouperdawg (May 27, 2011)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> thanks for the replies.
> 
> grouper, its actually a trip with the family in one of my wife's relatives condos so its open and free for the week, so that is when we were going. If not for that I would be going somewhere besides PCB. Not a big fan.



Okay....I was just trying to say to fish early in the am or evening before the sun gets up too high while fish are still on the flats.  I would also go into Half Hitch & talk to them,  they will help you out.

There are actually some pretty awesome places around PC to fish that are fairly remote by boat.  I would get a yak,  you might be surprised.  Sunjammers might be able to give you some info:  http://www.sunjammers.com/


----------



## shakey gizzard (May 27, 2011)

Dont forget the new piers!


----------



## Joe "JC" Coots (May 27, 2011)

If you're not a big fan of PC, it's only because you haven't fished it enough. I've fished all up and down the emerald coast and imho PC has the best consistent bay fishing in the area. If you have a boat, I find it difficult not to find fish somewhere in St. Andrews Bay system. You are at a slight disadvantage on foot but there are still plenty of places to fish.

St. Andrews park has the jetties, a pier, and miles of both gulf surf and bayside fishing. You can rent a single yak in the park for $55 and a double for $65, that includes a shuttle to/from shell island which will put you on a miles of productive, fishable flats on the bayside and miles of surf to fish that is far less crowded than any other area in PC. $15/adult will get you the shuttle where you can wade fish those same flats all day, then hop the shuttle back to the dock when you're done.

Are you experienced in saltwater bay and surf fishing? I'd be happy to tell you more but don't want to waste your time telling you something you already know. If you know how to fish saltwater and just need spots, GoogleEarth is your friend. Though bars shift and reposition over time, flats don't so you can see lots potential from the sat view of the bay system and should be able to get near fish with a little research.

PC is a fisherman's dream, but I for one am thankful not everyone has discovered that yet.


----------



## Swamprat (May 27, 2011)

In July just fish early or late on the flats or off the beach. If you have to fish mid-day the deeper channels under bridges and the jetties are a good choice, fish the tides and use live bait or even cut bait for reds.

Even the drop off from the flats is a good choice. Lots of times you can see the drop from say 2-3 feet down to 5 or 6 feet. Fish will cruise along that edge all day.

Right across from Gulf Coast Community College close to the Hathaway Bridge is a park where you can wade fish from, just get there right before daylight and fish until either the boat traffic gets to bad or it gets to hot. That will generally be around 9 or so in the morning. The last hour or so in the evening when most boats have packed it in is also a good time


----------



## Dupree (May 27, 2011)

Joe "JC" Coots said:


> If you're not a big fan of PC, it's only because you haven't fished it enough. I've fished all up and down the emerald coast and imho PC has the best consistent bay fishing in the area. If you have a boat, I find it difficult not to find fish somewhere in St. Andrews Bay system. You are at a slight disadvantage on foot but there are still plenty of places to fish.
> 
> St. Andrews park has the jetties, a pier, and miles of both gulf surf and bayside fishing. You can rent a single yak in the park for $55 and a double for $65, that includes a shuttle to/from shell island which will put you on a miles of productive, fishable flats on the bayside and miles of surf to fish that is far less crowded than any other area in PC. $15/adult will get you the shuttle where you can wade fish those same flats all day, then hop the shuttle back to the dock when you're done.
> 
> ...



when I said I wasnt a big fan of PC it was for a vacation aspect not the fishing. I just dont like crowds.

I have talked to some people in private that I believe will have me covered for things and places to try. Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## Joe "JC" Coots (May 31, 2011)

I hate the crowds too...I'll only bear it because the fishing is so good. We usually stay in the Park and hardly ever leave so I don't get to experience the nuts on the strip, which is typically what most people don't like about PC.

Enjoy it, hope you catch a bunch. I'll be there for 10 days starting Saturday and can't hardly wait.


----------



## hambone76 (Jun 13, 2011)

I will be there from 6-28 til' 7-9 if you want to fish the Jetti at St. Andrews with me. I was there during Memorial Day for the week and I caught many nice redfish. All of them were caught on topwater. You have already been told some really good ways and places to catch them in the posts prior to mine. I'm just telling you what worked for me. I'm a topwater fool anyways. My best fish was pushing 40 lbs. The average fish that i caught there was 30" long. You can read my thread about it if you are interested or you can PM me.


----------

